
Lessons Learned from Shenzhen I/O - jf
https://probablydance.com/2016/11/07/lessons-learned-from-shenzhen-io/
======
jf
This is one of the best reviews I've ever read. Not only does it capture the
essence of the game well, I'm not sure I would have enjoyed Shenzhen I/O as
much as I do if I hadn't read the review first.

If I could only use one paragraph to describe Shenzhen I/O, I would use this
quote:

 _It distills programming down to the fun parts, removing the inertia, self-
inflicted complexity, overhead, uncertainty and drag of real programming. It’s
just about coming up with clever tiny algorithms and micro-optimizing the heck
out of them._

